# South African married in UK



## Suidwes (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi, i'm a South African male getting married to a UK citizen. Getting the right info was difficult, but thx to posts here, we will tie the knot next week after a lot of paperwork and money. After which i will apply for my leave to remain (and more money).

I've have 2 questions:

1. How do i register the marriage in SA?
2. With a leave to remain in the UK after the marriage, do i still have to apply for a Schlengen Visa every time we want to visit a country in Europe (EU countries).

Thank you
Jaco


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Suidwes said:


> Hi, i'm a South African male getting married to a UK citizen. Getting the right info was difficult, but thx to posts here, we will tie the knot next week after a lot of paperwork and money. After which i will apply for my leave to remain (and more money).
> 
> I've have 2 questions:
> 
> ...


Ask at the SA High Commission. Normally your UK marriage is fully recognised in other Commonwealth countries, but there may be a procedure for leaving your marriage record on SA registers.

It says:
_Question: I got married in the United Kingdom, what do I need to register my marriage in South Africa. 

Answer: By applying for a new passport under your married name, you are automatically registering your marriage, as you would need to submit your Marriage Certificate. If you only wish to register your marriage without applying for a new passport, then you must submit the following documents:
•Certified documents of your Marriage Certificate 
•Certified documents of your Passport or ID._

Until you become a British citizen through naturalisation, you will still need a Schengen visa. They may offer you a multi-entry visa valid several years, so you don't have to get a new visa each time (but you are still restricted to 90-in-180 days). Often having a longstay visa for UK exempts you from requirement to get an airside transit visa.


----------

